# Need Phoenix, AZ area hunting tips/regs!!!



## Kagekumo (Apr 27, 2007)

*Hey all,

I was hoping someone would have a relatively decent knowleadge of the Phoenix area and maybe some of the better locations to look for wild T's. I plan on spending about a week there and would like to spend some time hunting inverts.

Also I was wondering if there are any restrictions on wild caught T's. As in catching permits etc... I will be taking them back to Omaha, Nebraska and I dont believe that there are any special import laws since all of the species that live in AZ can be purchased CB in town. 

Any advice or helpful anecdotes are encouraged and appreciated:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: *


----------



## HepCatMoe (Apr 28, 2007)

if your looking for places actually in phoenix, check out some of the "mountain" parks.

basically i think if you look for a riparian zone outside of the city you will be able to find T's.


----------



## Kagekumo (Apr 28, 2007)

Excellent!

Thanks man:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------

